# Best gift you have given the misses?



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Same post as last year, can't figure out what to get her and her only idea is roller blades, which I know that she won't ever use. What great gifts have you guys done that she truly liked?
One idea for others that my wife loved was a Tuacahn play and hotel package, I really enjoyed it too and don't normally care for theater. 
She is not one who would really like the pink gun or shotgun although she does enjoy the occasional shooting outing. 
Any thoughts would be appreciated! Want to keep it about $200 or so.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

If your looking for a divorce buy her pots and pans. Diamonds if you want to dazzle her. o-||


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Pajamas, one piece neck to toe, made of thick, soft fleece. If I can find the ones with the feet in them she likes them even better.
I did buy my wife a 5 shot, stainless .38 one year. She kept it!? Even after I had her try the +p ammo. She locked it up in her jewelry box. I ended having to get one for me.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

I had an elk tooth made into a gold necklace with a few small diamonds around the tooth. Jeweler in Roy made it.

Looking for ideas this year if anyone has suggestions.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Al is a wise man Huge. Listen to him. I've never heard any woman complain about getting diamonds.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

A Vexliar FL12 Flasher, Revo SX reel, had to cover both fishing seasons...


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I gave my wife a mother's necklace with my daughter's birthstone in it and that went over amazingly well. Honestly, I also gave her new nice pots and pans and she was super excited. Three years ago I also gave her a vacuum which she was weirdly excited for....

If she doesnt have an iPod for her car, thats one that my wife uses a lot. But she drives to St George pretty regularly so it makes her drives more enjoyable


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax might be on to something. You can get her a Nook Color in that price range. A few years ago I got my wife a little pink Netbook computer and she absolutely loves it. She was primary president at the time and used it a ton for that, and loved the small size because she could put it in her primary bag. It is hers, and hers alone - I never use it, and the kids never use it. It is just hers. Not a day goes by she isn't using it for something. Aside from diamonds, it is probably her most favorite gift.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

GaryFish said:


> Bax might be on to something. You can get her a Nook Color in that price range. A few years ago I got my wife a little pink Netbook computer and she absolutely loves it. She was primary president at the time and used it a ton for that, and loved the small size because she could put it in her primary bag. It is hers, and hers alone - I never use it, and the kids never use it. It is just hers. Not a day goes by she isn't using it for something. Aside from diamonds, it is probably her most favorite gift.


Good call Gary,

a Kindle runs $99, and then you could give her a gift certificate for buying books for her Kindle.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Three years ago I also gave her a vacuum which she was weirdly excited for....


Does she have a single sister? :lol: jk


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Gee LeDouche said:


> [quote="Bax*":39c1gx4m] Three years ago I also gave her a vacuum which she was weirdly excited for....


Does she have a single sister? :lol: jk[/quote:39c1gx4m]

Yes! She lives in my basement right now while she is going to the U. She needs to meet a normal guy instead of all of these art majors that she hangs around... :x


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Yes! She lives in my basement right now while she is going to the U.


Can you be more specific? I believe said statement fits about 99% of all U students/fans/grads! :mrgreen:

For those looking for ideas, here is one I did, custom photo book where you can add pics and captions or stories or just pics of the last year or one big event. They are pretty cool and I found some for only $25 including shipping for 30 pages.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Bax* said:


> [quote="Gee LeDouche":kv2mmlbw][quote="Bax*":kv2mmlbw] Three years ago I also gave her a vacuum which she was weirdly excited for....


Does she have a single sister? :lol: jk[/quote:kv2mmlbw]

Yes! She lives in my basement right now while she is going to the U. She needs to meet a normal guy instead of all of these art majors that she hangs around... :x[/quote:kv2mmlbw]

Thats what I like to hear.  You should put up a couple pictures of her in the trading section and see if you have any takers. lol jk (again)


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Gee LeDouche said:


> [quote="Bax*":12vs2fx7][quote="Gee LeDouche":12vs2fx7][quote="Bax*":12vs2fx7] Three years ago I also gave her a vacuum which she was weirdly excited for....


Does she have a single sister? :lol: jk[/quote:12vs2fx7]

Yes! She lives in my basement right now while she is going to the U. She needs to meet a normal guy instead of all of these art majors that she hangs around... :x[/quote:12vs2fx7]

Thats what I like to hear.  You should put up a couple pictures of her in the trading section and see if you have any takers. lol jk (again)[/quote:12vs2fx7]

Done

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=39306


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Yes! She lives in my basement right now while she is going to the U. She needs to meet a normal guy instead of all of these art majors that she hangs around... :x[/quote]

Thats what I like to hear.  You should put up a couple pictures of her in the trading section and see if you have any takers. lol jk (again)[/quote]

Done

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=39306[/quote]

I hope it's a nice basement as I'm sure your sister in law has taken your space on the main floor. I would run w/it and turn it into a man cave.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

martymcfly73 said:


> I hope it's a nice basement as I'm sure your sister in law has taken your space on the main floor. I would run w/it and turn it into a man cave.


Ha ha I have lots of man cave space. 1 shop, 2 sheds, 3 work benches.... people rarely get in my way


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I would like to get my wife some driving lessons for Christmas. The way she's going, it would be LOTS cheaper than paying for accidents like the one she had today.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

> Best gift you have given the misses?


*ME*


----------

